# Blind Suggestions



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am getting pretty interested in bow hunting from a ground blind and was wanting some advice on which brands you guys have had success with. I am not going to jump head long in and buy a Double Bull right off the bat, but was wanting a good entry level option. Thanks for the help.

lg_mouth


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a dog house myself and love it. Plenty of room to move around, great window locations. You can shoot through the windows but I usually open the ones I will be shooting from and just sit still. I have had deer walk with 20 feet of it and just look. I got mine off E-Bay for $45.00 new. This one I have now is bigger than the one i had the last few years. I have had 3 of us in it in the rain keeping dry. A little crowded but at least we were dry. Two guys would be no problem.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a couple ameristep brickhouse blinds with the scent containment that I hunt out of. They are big enough for 2 people, great when I take the wife out, with windows on three sides. I got mine late in the winter a few years ago and think I paid like $40 at walmart.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I just did a search and looks like you got a heck of a deal for $45! I will be on the lookout for one. Might be some sales since hunting season is coming to an end. I plan on using mine in January anyway, so maybe by then stores will have them marked down some. I will keep an eye on Ebay too.

Thanks Dale

Lg_mouth


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep an eye out for sure. I got this one in June. They are up now but will come down. Watch Cabela's also. They mark them down after season and put them in their tent sale. If I see any good deals I'll pass them on to you.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I appreciate the heads up on any you see on sale. 

lg_mouth


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a great buy if you hurry. I had one like this and they work great- but only 2 hours left to bid. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMFORT-ZONE-OU...67QQihZ017QQcategoryZ7305QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's another good deal coming Saturday at Gander! 

http://gandermountain.shoplocal.com...ead&storeid=2400993&rapid=340527&pagenumber=6


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The Gander ad with the huts are for Saturday's sale. That's even better as you won't have a crowd to fight. That price is the lowest I've seen in a long while.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Dale, but I missed the Ebay auction. I have my eyes on another one on Ebay though. I may also head to Gander on Saturday, that is a good deal on the blind. 

lg_mouth


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I like my Ground Max , Model GB3000 blind a lot! I actually had tried the Ameristep Doghouse Reversible TSC and took it back, I wasn't able to stand up and shoot and sitting down the windows were the wrong height for me.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Since this post is in the Lodge rather than the Bow forum. 
I hope no-one plans on using a blind during the wear orange period !
..


----------

